# Sally day 145



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Her sister went on day 145 and I missed the birth. I am assuming that since I have dinner and a concert 2 hrs from home tomorrow that she'll hold out until I leave and I'll miss this one too


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

thats the way it usually goes.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Ah, goats, they have perfect timing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah they do.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ha! Very true. She'll start pushing as soon as you are a few miles out. 

Any pictures of this lovely doe?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's a photo from about 6 weeks ago. I don't have a current one on my phone

I put her in the kidding stall with a buddy and the monitor is on. Fingers crossed she goes tonight, but my hopes aren't high.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Cute girl! Best of luck with kidding.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

No changes yet. She's probably waiting for me to leave. The barn is eerily quiet today, including the horses.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Cute ! Best of luck !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, no kid. I'm wondering if she cycled again and she's due later. She just doesn't seem all that ready yet. Also, I can't feel a kid anywhere. I have felt on both sides and up underneath.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She is only day 147; most does will birth on days 148-152. What does her udder look like?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Not full or tight I am more concerned that I don't feel anything inside


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sometimes kids are very still, and sometimes they are wild and crazy! This year, our young Boer doe was pregnant with 10lb twins, and we always felt movement. It was like putting your hand on a pillowcase with a monkey in it  At the same time, we had a Nubian doe that was due with 9lb twins, and I never felt a darn thing from them. Her triplet bucklings the year before were rascals and never stopped squirming.

Really, every doe with any kid is different. Takes a while for some to want to be squirrely, and that is probably the case for your doe.

Now, is she a first timer, or did she already have a loose udder before?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She's a FF. I am comparing her udder to how her sisters looked. I'm not too good at feeling for ligs yet either. I think I can put my fingers around her tail, but maybe I'm not feeling in the right spot.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ligs are so hard! Can you post an udder picture?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll take one when I go down to the barn in a bit. House vacuuming first


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I put her on the milk stand. One from behind and one from underneath. Not much more than a handful. 

I saw her bred on 2/27 but obviously she didn't kid in July. So my next set of estimated due dates are 8/11-8/20. I guess I was off thinking it was 8/8. But I still don't think she's close. She started forming her udder about 3 weeks ago

Using the calculator from Fias Co Farms my next possibilities are 8/31-9/5, 9/20-9/29, 10/10-10/19. The buck was moved beginning of June so she can't possibly go longer than this 

I most certainly will not be free ranging the buck with the girls next breeding season. This is so stressful. My other doe took on the first breeding and kidded exactly on day 145. Always on my toes with Sally

Her belly is down under, not up high. She seemed to have dropped this week, but she was never huge like her sister either. (she had a 4# single)


----------



## Sweet-little-baby-daisy (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes its so funny because as soon as you get in the car she begins kidding us goat showers need a camera in kidding stalls so we can watch the birth on are phone or computer if we can't b there


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I am going to say that she is more likely to birth at your beginning or middle of September dates. Her udder is still filling and definitely has a ways to go. Yes, range breeding is so hard on us goat-owners!! Hang in there


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Still waiting. With oct 10-19 being my final set of kidding dates, I'm really not sure she's bred  Not much change in her udder and her belly isn't all that much bigger either. I thought I may have felt something a few days ago, but I think I'm just at crazy point and imagining it. Her sister took on the first breeding and kidded on 145. Is it possible for her to have a small udder but not be bred?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

> Is it possible for her to have a small udder but not be bred?


Well, yes, she could have a precocious udder, but I can't imagine she isn't pregnant after being with the buck that much. :shrug: 
Some does don't show much, and some don't really bag up till they kid, or even right after, so don't give up yet! 
I hope she does kid for you soon !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree.. We had two FFs this year and they had tiny udders when they kidded.. They filled some more after


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the positive thoughts! I'm really hoping she is pregnant. I've wondered this long, I think I can hold out two more weeks  I just might not have any hair left. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! I know the feeling  

Is she one of the does out of Shasta? Her udder reminds me of Shasta's


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Hahaha! You can make it!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! I know the feeling
> 
> Is she one of the does out of Shasta? Her udder reminds me of Shasta's


Yes, she is "melody" but we call her Sally.  Her sister "harmony" aka caramel, had her kid in June....the pic in my avatar.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thought so  
Her udder looks a lot like her momma's  who is their sire again? Sid(Silver Dollar)?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yup Sid.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thought so  Brenda was my 4-H leader, and I did a lot of spring work over there (clipping, hoof trims, bathing, shots, cleaning ect.) so I got to know her goats quite well 

Sid is half brother to my doe Gingersnap


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

With 2 days to go and no bagging up, I am throwing in the towel. She was flagging the wether yesterday. UGH!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aw, sorry about that!  If she's not bred, then that's a pretty nice precocious udder she's got going there!  should be a good milker one day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a bummer


----------

